# quotas and error messages



## phospher (Jun 9, 2009)

does anyone know of a way to send a custom error message to a user who has reached there quota?

for example, i'm using sftp and i have enabled quotas on the file system. however, when a user reaches there quota they are simply denied from creating/uploading new files but the error they receive does not mention anything about them exceeding their quota. i would like to send back a custom error message so that they know they have reached their quota.

thanks,


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2009)

AFAIK you can't send custom messages at all to an sftp client.


----------

